# How long to unclog duct??



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

Any of you mamas out there who have experienced a clogged milk duct - how long did it take to unclog? Did you all see "stuff" come out or did it just slowly get smaller? My boob is now sore from so much massaging


----------



## greene_mama (May 31, 2008)

Thought I'd reply since no one else had yet! I had a mild case of this about 6 weeks postpartum, and it seemed to take about 2 days to feel better. I didn't see any "clog" or anything, but it was a spot that was inflamed, hard, and tender one day and I knew I was headed for mastitis if I didn't do something.

I applied heat (hot water bottle), rested, and nursed often on that side (the best position is with baby's chin pointed toward the blocked duct-- get creative if you have to!), and it felt better within a couple of days. Good luck!


----------



## BeccaSue1029 (Apr 2, 2008)

If I could find the white spot on my nipple I'd always try and squeeze it out and the milk would flow!


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

I've had recurrent clogged ducts but I've never seen any thick stuff come out. I keep warm compresses on the area with the clogged duct (I use newborn size disposable diapers as compresses) and have dd nurse more heavily on that breast. It usually takes a day or two to unclog.

I started taking lecithin supplements after someone here recommended taking it to help prevent clogged ducts and it seems to be working.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

If you cannot get the duct unclogged you might have to have your dh massage it out. He might need to do it hard so it hurts.







It could help relax you if you massaged it out in the shower.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Don't massage too hard or you can damage the tissue! As pp mentioned, try massaging it (toward the nipple) in a warm shower and then nurse/pump immediately afterward. If you can, try to massage the clog _while_ nursing/pumping. My LC suggested ibuprofen and ice packs for pain. The ice packs also curb milk production a bit which may help while getting it unclogged.

I mostly pumped to get rid of clogs since DS was a preemie and wasn't great at unclogging them, so I can tell you that when they finally unclogged, I would get a ton of milk out of that breast.

Good luck...I know they hurt.


----------

